
Ask HN: Which tech blogs or publications do you follow? - Bashmaistora
I am looking for interesting tech content and would appreciate some recommendations.
======
O_H_E
Search HN for similar questions

------
DrNuke
IEEE Spectrum: [https://spectrum.ieee.org](https://spectrum.ieee.org)

~~~
akoster
I second IEEE Spectrum. Also Slashdot:
[https://slashdot.org](https://slashdot.org)

------
sdan
Import AI: [https://jack-clark.net/;](https://jack-clark.net/;) TechCrunch;
MacRumors

------
striker_axel
My favourites are: \- [https://blog.acolyer.org/](https://blog.acolyer.org/)
\- [http://sysadvent.blogspot.com/](http://sysadvent.blogspot.com/)

------
ccantana
Might not be exactly what you’re looking for, but I love TechLoaf (it’s a
satirical tech newsletter): [https://techloaf.io](https://techloaf.io)

------
swah
[http://chneukirchen.org/trivium](http://chneukirchen.org/trivium)

------
banna2
101node.io

